# Freeport



## Petrone (Aug 10, 2011)

Yankee here. Been in TX almost 2 years, originally from NY and recently purchased a 25' World Cat. Work and women have kept me busy so I have not made too many guy friends. Looking for some guys that want to come out fishing, help out with gas/cleaning and catch some fish. Im down to go wherever offshore or we can go to some spots I have.

Caught a 72lb Wahoo last weekend!


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

How's the world cat treating you I am a recent new owner of a Sea Cat 25 myself


----------



## Gil928 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm over in galveston area, would live to come down - certainly carry my weight on gas and cleaning- got a ton of gear.
And I won't hold it against you that you're a Yankee..


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

*offshore*

Would love to make a run. When do plan on heading out?


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to try to make an offshore shake down trip weekend of Dec 17th if the weather co operates


----------

